# Back from a great trip!



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

We returned from our 13-day trip to Alaska last night. What a fabulous place!! We lucked out with weather; the brush fires near Fairbanks had lessened and the rain and wind freed the air of haze just in time for our arrival.

To make it short, we:
1. Took a ride around Fairbanks to see the sights including the oil pipeline and a gold mine. We panned for, and found, gold flakes. We had them put in a small glass locket, which I wear on a chain. Nice souvenir!
2. Took a paddle-wheel boat ride along the rivers near Fairbanks, stopping to see a recreated native village and fish wheel (used to catch fish in the river).
3. Took two scenic train rides through the beautiful scenery, seeing many mountains, glaciers and even salmon in the streams
4. Took a bus tour of taiga and tundra at Denali National Park to see the sights, learn about the park and native culture, and to see wildlife.
5. Saw Denali (Mt. McKinley) in its full glory, although the mountain is usually viewable only 7 or so days each summer. My husband took a helicopter flight tour and said it was dazzling.
6. Took a rafting trip on the Chilutna river, rowed by a tiny, 23-year old young woman who rowed five adults 22 miles. It was her second trip that day....
6. Cruised on Coral Princess from Whittier (near Anchorage) to Vancouver, B.C. We saw humpback whales, seals and sea lions, dolphins, zillions of bald eagles, and much other wildlife. We also sailed into Glacier Bay and saw (and heard) the Margerie Glacier calf off several chunks of ice. We saw a number of whales from the balcony of our cabin. One surfaced about 20-30 feet from the ship, right below our balcony.
7. Ate some excellent seafood (salmon, halibut, crab, lobster, prime rib...) and many other yummy things. Thanks to all the activity, I managed to gain only 3.5 pounds. 
8. Bought an ulu knife from the same woman from whom I bought 2 pounds of smoked sockeye salmon. It's being shipped and I should get the fish this week. I sampled a lot of various kinds of salmon, halibut and trout. :lips:
9. Walked through a coastal rainforest outside Ketchikan and saw many dozens of bald eagles. We missed seeing a bear by a few minutes; the group following us saw him. The forest was full of salmonberries (look like clusters of salmon roe) and blueberries, as well as many ferns and mosses.
10. Took a whale-watching boat trip near Juneau and saw at least 6 humpbacks. We didn't get to see one leap from the sea, but did see flukes many times as they dived. An unforgettable experience! 
11. Food-wise, as you'd expect, the seafood was excellent- even on the cruise ship's buffet. 

We sailed on Coral Princess and enjoyed the ship very much.

We met some wonderful people from all over the world and make some new friends. The weather cooperated the whole time and nothing really went wrong. All in all, it was a very memorable trip!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

That's GREAT, Mezz! Nothing at all like our recent Alaskan cruise!


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

OK, I am jealouse!Sounds like the trip was awesome and the food also.
So tell me , what do you think of your ulu knife?
Also, what was your favorite seafood that you induldged in on your trip?
P.S. So glad your back safe and happy.Doug..........


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

It's good to travel and good to come home.

Favorite seafood? Has to be the crab legs. Sweet, tender and unlimited on the ship! :lips:

My very favorite thing was not eaten- it was the humpback whales!!!


----------



## travelchick (Jul 27, 2004)

Sounds terrific. I keep trying to talk my hubby into an Alaska cruise (we've never cruised before) but he's skeptical! I'll talk him into it one day... 

Isn't it nice to come home? I absolutely love seeing the world but coming home from a long trip is wonderful!


----------

